# Do I need to start looking for a new jigsaw?



## David D (Dec 30, 2009)

I have an old Craftsman jigsaw that I've had for years. Nice cast aluminum body, scroll knob, variable speed, etc. Have a bunch of blades for it, but happened to be looking at blades in Lowe's the other day and there were none that would fit my saw. All were U shank or T shank. It's a good saw, but it's the old type that has a single screw that holds the blade to the shaft, so the blades must have a hole and a U shape cutout on the end that fits around the roll pin above the screw. Are these types of blades going away? :huh:


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

sounds like a good enough reason to go tool shopping... :lol:


----------



## mattk8715 (Jan 22, 2010)

For sure time to get a new one ! I like the Porter Cable. I've had mine for about 8 years and just love it. Hopefull they didn't make any changes to it because the one I have is an amazing tool!


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

The bosch is pretty much the industry standard that all others are based off of. I have used them for most of my 20 year career as a carpenter and I still prefer the bosch.


----------



## Woodcrafter (Dec 29, 2009)

While I must agree whole-heatidly with "jlhaslip", I sure hope that they don't discontinue the "u shaped" blades.......I've got two VERY old saws that I dearly love, and don't want to give them up because of blades. I just bought a couple of packets of Milwalkee blades last month, and I don't remember there being any shortage of both types of shank. Keep diggin around and let us know what you find out, because I want to stock up, if the u-shaped blade is being discontinued. Thanks


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Once you use a Bosch Barrel grip...you`ll never go back...there are advantages to the Craftsman...I think that the rotating blade lock is very handy when cutting out a counter top for a sink...I believe you can get closer to the back splash with the Craftsman jig saw. Rick


----------



## jaros bros. (Feb 18, 2009)

Julian the woodnut said:


> The bosch is pretty much the industry standard that all others are based off of. I have used them for most of my 20 year career as a carpenter and I still prefer the bosch.


I third the Bosch. It's the Ferrari of jigsaws. You'll enjoy using it and the precision is unmatched.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I have an older craftman jig saw. I believe it was purchased in the early to mid 1970's. I currently use Bosch blade. The blade is held in place by a single screw. Don't get me wrong , if I see a good buy on a new one I am going to buy it.
Tom


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

I have to agree that it sounds like a good excuse to go tool shopping.


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

I've got one from my grandfather, probably from the late 40's, or 30's. I am down to my last few blades, and I wondered if they were still making them. I think I'll have to get out my grinder. Just hate to give it up. (The bosch is nice though, the school shop had a couple of them.)


----------



## David D (Dec 30, 2009)

The U shaped blades look like mine except they don't have the hole for the screw. It'd be a shame if they stopped making them as the saw is pretty decent. If (when) I do have to buy another jig saw, it will be a Bosch.


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

pianoman said:


> Once you use a Bosch Barrel grip...you`ll never go back...there are advantages to the Craftsman...I think that the rotating blade lock is very handy when cutting out a counter top for a sink...I believe you can get closer to the back splash with the Craftsman jig saw. Rick


Yep, I got the Bosch barrel grip too. Kind of a strange grip at first but now struggle with the handle grips. One smooth operator too.
Love this thing and use it much more than my 20 year old Craftman that I had previously.


----------



## gregL (Feb 1, 2009)

Blades
check these out . They might fit

Amazon.com: Mibro 827831 Bi-Metal Jigsaw Blade Set, 10-Pieces: Home Improvement


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

David D said:


> I have an old Craftsman jigsaw that I've had for years. Nice cast aluminum body, scroll knob, variable speed, etc. Have a bunch of blades for it, but happened to be looking at blades in Lowe's the other day and there were none that would fit my saw. All were U shank or T shank. It's a good saw, but it's the old type that has a single screw that holds the blade to the shaft, so the blades must have a hole and a U shape cutout on the end that fits around the roll pin above the screw. Are these types of blades going away? :huh:


From your description I have the same (or nearly so) jigsaw.

I have no problem obtaining blades. The Craftsman tool department has a very good selection.

Just look for the blades in the correct place and you will find them.

George


----------



## David D (Dec 30, 2009)

gregL said:


> Blades
> check these out . They might fit
> 
> Amazon.com: Mibro 827831 Bi-Metal Jigsaw Blade Set, 10-Pieces: Home Improvement



Those are the right blades. I was in our local Ace Hardware yesterday and they don't carry that type anymore either :thumbdown:.

George, I'll check Sears next time I go by there. My saw was probably made in the 70's. It's also got a light, which is nice. My late grandfather gave it to me back in the 90's. I was fortunate that my grandfather nurtured my interest in electrical/mechanical things from the time I was very young. He gave me my first set of real tools (1/4" drill, screwdrivers, wrenches, hammers, soldering iron, etc.) for Christmas when I was 8 years old. I still have every one of those tools, and I'm 47 now!


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Another vote for the Bosch barrel grip. I bought it based on the recs here and it was a great purchase.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

David,
It sounds like our saw are about the same age. I am using Bosch blades that have a u shape in it where it goes into the blade holder. I have a single screw that holds the blade in place. The screw does not have to go through the blade; it simply puts pressure on one side to hold the blade.
Tom


----------



## David D (Dec 30, 2009)

TomC said:


> David,
> It sounds like our saw are about the same age. I am using Bosch blades that have a u shape in it where it goes into the blade holder. I have a single screw that holds the blade in place. The screw does not have to go through the blade; it simply puts pressure on one side to hold the blade.
> Tom


Not sure if that would work with mine. Have a look...


----------



## wb0ldj (Jul 25, 2013)

I found this forum while searching for info regarding blades for my old Skil Model 514 jig saw. I got this saw from my late father-in-law, who owned a lumber yard back in the 50's and 60's. The 514 is a sweet old saw, none smoother, absolutely NO vibration, 3000/4000 SPM with what would now be called a barrel grip. VERY easy to guide and use!

However, the blades have to be the "U" style with the additional hole. The plunger has a tapped 6-32 hole, and there's a socket-head screw which goes through the blades and fastens them to the plunger. I can't find blades anywhere locally for this saw anymore, so I guess I'm going to have to go saw shopping.

I'm thinking about the Bosch JS572EB barrel-grip saw. Anyone used this model? Any suggestions? There's also a JS470EB which looks like the 572, but it's $100+ cheaper, so there must be some reason for the difference in price. The cheaper saw is a pound heavier? Go figure!

Thanks for any advice or suggestions.
Mike Harmon
mharmon at att dot net


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

wb0ldj said:


> I found this forum while searching for info regarding blades for my old Skil Model 514 jig saw. I got this saw from my late father-in-law, who owned a lumber yard back in the 50's and 60's. The 514 is a sweet old saw, none smoother, absolutely NO vibration, 3000/4000 SPM with what would now be called a barrel grip. VERY easy to guide and use!
> 
> However, the blades have to be the "U" style with the additional hole. The plunger has a tapped 6-32 hole, and there's a socket-head screw which goes through the blades and fastens them to the plunger. I can't find blades anywhere locally for this saw anymore, so I guess I'm going to have to go saw shopping.
> 
> ...



Bottom of the list....

http://www.lenoxtools.com/pages/Product.aspx?productId=HighCarbonJigsawBlades


----------



## Colb (Jun 4, 2016)

I have had this problem for a year with an old Milwaukee that I love, I simply drill the holes my self in the U shaped ones..


----------

